#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Мантра Тары.

## Дмитрий Кочанов

Здравствуйте, коллеги и друзья. Может кто-нибудь подскажет, как и где в наших краях получить посвящение к тайной мантре Тары Белой или Зеленой ?

----------


## Кунсанг

Эту тайную мантру Тары можно читать без посвящения, но будет хорошо получить лунг у ламы.

----------

Дмитрий Кочанов (03.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Кочанов

> Эту тайную мантру Тары можно читать без посвящения, но будет хорошо получить лунг у ламы.



Вот именно, у кого можно получить лунг на эту мантру? Может быть ,такие специалисты ,уполномоченные давать посвящение в мантру Тары, заезжают в наши края или мне лучше самому последовать за ними ? Мне вот советуют побывать у калмыков на этот счет. Еще есть буддийское сообщество "Тара" в Омске. Оно образовано при активном участии Геше Тинлея который, как мне сказали, компетентен в данном вопросе.

П.С. К слову, если кто в курсе дайте ,плиз, открытую мантру Тары Белой, Зеленой или Белозонтичной.

----------


## Olle

Онлайн-практика Зеленой Тары на русском.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21135
28.06 - 05.07.13 Ретрит Чогьяла Намкая Норбу " Практика Зеленой Тары " в Северном Кунсангаре ( Подмосковье ).В настоящее время идет трансляция, смотрите ссылки дальше в этой теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21805

----------

Дмитрий Кочанов (03.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот именно, у кого можно получить лунг на эту мантру?


Эти мантры не требуют какой-либо передачи. Но если хотите соблюсти формальности, то можно прослушать трансляции ЧННР, благо на них он передает лунг и на мантры и практики Тар в том числе. Или попробуйте связаться с каким-либо ламой, геше и пр. по сети или по телефону. Может так передаст лунг. А еще можете попытаться попросить любого практика прочесть вам эти мантры. Также будет работать.




> Может быть ,такие специалисты ,уполномоченные давать посвящение в мантру Тары, заезжают в наши края или мне лучше самому последовать за ними ?


Лунг - это не посвящение, строго говоря.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2013), Ашвария (03.07.2013), Дмитрий Кочанов (03.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2013)

----------

